# Moving to England and will need green beans



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

We'll be moving to Somerset from Northern California in a few months and I'll need a source of green beans for my Huky. I've been using Sweet Maria's out of Oakland but it won't be practical. Whom do you folks use?

Many thanks


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Rave coffee

Coffee Compass

Bella Barista

There are plenty more

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15738-The-Green-Bean-List


----------



## pips (Aug 3, 2012)

Yay area!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

https://www.smallbatchroasting.co.uk/

5-10kg lots and based in Shaftsbury, Dorset so not a million miles away from your future home.

John


----------



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

Wow, plenty to choose from. Thanks!


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Welcome.

Do not forget we are on 240 volts this side of the pond, so you may need some kit to convert to a stable voltage for your roaster to be at its best?


----------



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks, I'm taking a look at all that.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

http://lalicocoffee.co.uk

http://redber.co.uk

http://pennineteaandcoffee.co.uk


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Where about in Somerset are you moving too?

Cheers Phil


----------



## thusband (Nov 19, 2015)

A village called Wanstrow about 6 miles outside of Frome. We just bought a home there and as soon as we get the deed I can submit my spousal visa application (my wife is the Brit). We can't wait.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome (to the forum and England!) I was gonna post sooner but have no info regarding greens that hasn't already been posted.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

thusband said:


> A village called Wanstrow about 6 miles outside of Frome. We just bought a home there and as soon as we get the deed I can submit my spousal visa application (my wife is the Brit). We can't wait.


It's a lovely part of the country and Frome is a nice town too!


----------



## jt196 (Jan 4, 2012)

Coffee Compass have a nice deal on 3kg of green beans for £20 plus postage. Good service as well. All bags well packed and labelled, they'll happily advise you on bean choice.


----------



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

thusband said:


> A village called Wanstrow about 6 miles outside of Frome. We just bought a home there and as soon as we get the deed I can submit my spousal visa application (my wife is the Brit). We can't wait.


 Good luck! the visa application took the better part of 6 months of my life!


----------

